# Expat areas in Paphos



## PaulStewart (Jun 23, 2013)

Been thinking of moving to Paphos and I find this forum a great source of information. 

Can someone tell me which of the areas in Paphos are popular with expats, mainly Brits? I think I just dont want to end up in an area with only locals living where I cannot speak the language.

So please let me know how it is over there.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Paul, welcome to the forum.
You will find that unless you are in one of the more remote hill villages there are expats almost everywhere. Of course some places have more expats than others, for example, Peyia and Tala are both very popular with Brits. 
Places such as Chloraka, Trimithousa, Emba, Kissonerga all also have quite a lot of Brits as do some of the villages to the East of Paphos such as Mandria, Timi, Anarita etc.


----------



## PaulStewart (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

PaulStewart said:


> Been thinking of moving to Paphos and I find this forum a great source of information.
> 
> Can someone tell me which of the areas in Paphos are popular with expats, mainly Brits? I think I just dont want to end up in an area with only locals living where I cannot speak the language.
> 
> So please let me know how it is over there.


On the plus side, you would soon learn the language in a small village, it has lots of benefits in other ways too, I have found, but it is personal choice.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't think it makes much difference where you go, it's really personal preference as to location thats important as you will meet English speaking people in most places.
We live in Tsada (8km from Paphos) its a quiet village - just 1 taverna - but there are plenty of Brits around even here. 
I prefer Tsada as its a little elevated so we get wonderful cooling breezes in the summer together with great views over Paphos even if it is a little colder in winter.

Richard/Rema


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

We are in Upper Peyia, which is known as little Britain! We are as high up the mountain as you can get, we have the most amazing view to the front and just the mountain goats behind! We are just 2 mins from the village, where the bars are full, 24/7!? (Not our cup of tea) and 10 mins from the coast of Coral Bay, if we want it! ...every expat has come here for their own reason and that should not be questioned, we can ask advise and except others advise. Dave and I have very different outlooks, he is quiet, reserved and keeps himself to himself, and I am bubbly, love meeting new people and would talk for Wales! Dave wants the quiet life, I want to meet and talk? ...it's a case of compromise?!


----------



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

Was that your way of saying your gobby pat hahahaa


----------

